# Cloudy due to FOs/EOs



## Mommysoaper (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been experimenting with liquid soaps for awhile and was wondering what the best way to clear up cloudy liquid soaps would be?  I have a recipe that after dilution is crystal clear, but after adding certain FOs or EOs can get cloudy.  What's best to use?  I have used glycerin as a sequestering agent with minimal results.  I know in Failor's book she mentions trying alcohol and a sugar solution as well.  I was just wondering what works best for y'all.


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

_"Raspberry Dimethicone WS will also help to solubilize essential oils/fragrance oils into surfactant based systems."_

http://www.theherbarie.com/Raspberry-Dimethicone-WS.html


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 26, 2013)

Is that what you use lsg? The raspberry dimethicone?  Even though my recipe isn't surfactant based?  It's just a regular ol' KOH recipe.  Willing to give it a try if it works!  Does this hinder thickening? Thanks for your help!


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't use it in my liquid soap, but I do love it in my surfactant-based shampoo.  Makes my hair feel really good.  I don't really know if it would work in your soap, just a guess.  I probably wouldn't buy it just to try it for that.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 26, 2013)

ok.  thanks for helping.  I guess I'll just have to keep playing around!


----------

